# cd-brenner zu laut



## EroA (7. Februar 2005)

moinsen,

wieso sind die meisten cd-brenner verdammt laut beim einlesen wenn man eine normale CD reinlegt? normale CD-/DVD-laufwerke sind nicht so laut

Das ist nicht nur bei meinem Brenner so sondern bei einer menge brennern.

Wieso ist das so und wie ann man dem laufwerk "manieren" beibringen das es nicht immer so rum schreit ^^?
CD-Bremse will ich nicht.
Muss doch auch mit Bordmitteln klappen.

eroa


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Februar 2005)

Denk mal das liegt schon allein daran, das beim Brenner auf dem beweglichen Kopf nicht nur Lese- sondern auch Schreibköpfe sind.
Das macht das ganze schonmal schwerer. Diese zu bewegen macht gleich mal mehr Lärm. Da ja auch ein stärkerer Motor gebraucht wird im diese schwereren Köpfe auf CD-Laufwerk ähnliche Geschwindigkeit zu bringen.


----------

